# Whole Lotta Pink!



## Jim Trelikes (Jan 9, 2012)

*I'm new around here......so I thought I should share with a build I did a short time back for my good pal Rick Maxa. This was to be a Christmas present for his sister Carlee. Needless to say...........she likes "Maxa"mum pink! :tongue:*


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Jim that looks great !!!!!!


----------



## Jim Trelikes (Jan 9, 2012)

*Thanks David! It was a fun build........very loud results, but they asked for it!! LOL!!*

* :fireworks*


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim, the build looks fantastic.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

Jim, Carlee is a lucky girl!! Beautiful work as always.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

WOW!!! Fantastic job!!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

That is some serious OB work Jim. What kind of time frame does it take to run the OB in the diamond? Awesome build!


----------



## Jim Trelikes (Jan 9, 2012)

*Thanks everyone!*

*Bubba.......it definitely adds some time, but not as bad as you might think once you get used to it. But in the beginning........you'll be wishing you had a third hand! LOL*


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Good lord, I bet that took a long time!

Don't let my wife see this. I'm about to build her a pink rod, and she'd be wanting me to do all that (which I can't even get a simple JTOB to turn out decent, let alone this beautiful peice of work).

Great build!

What blank is that? Its a little brighter pink than the one I picked up from mudhole. Did you paint it yourself?


----------



## Jim Trelikes (Jan 9, 2012)

*Thanks for the compliments Cap'nDoc!*

*No........it's not a Mudholed blank, it's a Seeker 808. I re-finished the blank with some Bullard neon pink pigment. Matter of fact, all the thread was Bullard, with the one small exception of the silver that I used to do the olive branching in the diamond wrap. Really luv Silvia's thread!!*


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Jimbo dont let Vicki ever see this. She loves every thing pink and your work just sets it off perfect.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Both you and Doc are in another world from the rest of us, when it comes to to intricate threadwork! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Jim Trelikes (Jan 9, 2012)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Jimbo dont let Vicki ever see this. She loves every thing pink and your work just sets it off perfect.


*...............maybe we'll have to do sumpin' up for Vicki when things settle' down after the show.  *


----------



## Jrob78 (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow,,,nice build...Looks awesome..


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Looking good Jimbo, When you are doing the JTOB on the diamond can you twist the thread first or do you have to do it on the rod?


----------



## Jim Trelikes (Jan 9, 2012)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Looking good Jimbo, When you are doing the JTOB on the diamond can you twist the thread first or do you have to do it on the rod?


*I spin it as the thread is coming off the carriage and onto the rod.........that's why in the beginning you'll wish you had that third hand to help out! LOL*


----------



## bradenwhitaker (Dec 18, 2011)

*is it possible!?*

i have been looking forever for a rod for my girlfriend for her birth day on march 18. is there any way you can build one for me and how much? let me know!


----------

